

MasterCard forces Paxum to drop Bitcoin illegally - DiabloD3
http://www.betabeat.com/2012/02/13/mastercard-and-banking-partners-force-paxum-to-drop-bitcoin-due-to-potential-risk/

======
dsr_
It doesn't seem to be illegal, unless someone is alleging coercion or
conspiracy -- which is not in the article.

------
sp332
The headline and article have been corrected: it was actually Paxum's banking
partners, not Mastercard, who saw BTC as risky and forced the change.

